# How can I receive SMS messages to my computer rather than my cell phone?



## TeaSpoon (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi,

Is there an service that will provide me with a number to which I can accept SMS messages and have them delivered to my computer?

I wish to be able to setup a service that people can send SMS messages to (from all over the world) and when they do that, I will get the message to my mailbox etc..

Is anybody providing such a service?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## gee_vee_p (May 22, 2008)

My Name is Prabhu From India. For me also the same question above If you get some answers please mail me to ****** and give me ur id and if i get some details i will mail u 
Thanks....


----------



## 8BitBytes (May 7, 2008)

I have used this site and it does exactly what you are looking for...

http://www.joopz.com


----------



## nantax (Feb 26, 2008)

> At present, Joopz can only send messages to U.S. and Canadian phone numbers. Please enter a valid 10-digit number.


Depending on your phone, you can download its accompanying program so you can connect your phone and computer. (Like Nokia PC Suite for Nokia phones).



















You can then check/manage your sms in your pc. Problem is that your phone needs to be connected to the pc via cable, infrared or bluetooth.


----------



## loraandbush (Mar 24, 2008)

8BitBytes said:


> I have used this site and it does exactly what you are looking for...
> 
> http://www.joopz.com


I used the website given by you , but it is telling every valid number as non valid number.


----------



## 8BitBytes (May 7, 2008)

It works fine for me. Send and receive messages without having to upgrade to the premium (Pay) service.

Are you entering the number as 1112223333? No dashes...


----------



## CRT (Dec 25, 2009)

There are services which can let you to receive sms messages as emails - but you have to pay for each message received.

Alternatively, you can use a special software that can receive sms messages through a mobile phone or GSM/GPRS modem attached to a PC and automatically forward received messages to an email address or save them on a hard drive. E.g. http://smsenabler.com

The advantage of such a software is that you receive messages for free (in most countries inbound messages are free)

The disadvantage is that you have to have a computer with a mobile phone/modem attached and the software installed.


----------



## pung (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I am too looking for "how to receive SMS directly to my computer and stored it into my databse." If any one can help me in this???

Thanks


----------

